# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  :: 99 Names of Allah ::

## raiazlan

:: 99 Names of Allah ::



Name

Meaning

Benifits
1.

Al Rehman

The Beneficent

One who recites this name 100 times will get sharp memory.
2.

Ya Adl

The Just

One who eats the bread after writing this name Friday night, will obey his order.
3.

Ya Afuw

The Pardoner

One who recites this name frequently, his sins will be pardoned.
4.

Ya Ahad

The One

Recitation of this name 1000 times opens certain secrets.
5.

Ya Akhir

The Last

One who recites this name frequently will lead a good life and at the end of this life will have a good death.
6.

Ya-Aali

The Most High

Frequent recitation of this name helps in destiny and in Traveling.
7.

Ya Alim

The All Knowing

One who recites this name will become luminous and can be revealed by divine light (Noor).
8.

Ya Awwal

The First

Recitation of this name, 1000 times for 40 Fridays will help in getting a child.
9.

Ya Azim

The Great One

One who recites this name frequently will get respect from others.
10.

Ya Aziz

The Mighty

Recite this name 40 times after fajr (morning) prayers for 40 days to be independent from need from others.
11.

Ya Baatin

The Hidden

One who recites this name three times in a day will beable to see the truth in things.
12.

Ya Badi

The Incomparable

One who recites this name 70 times will be free from all troubles.
13.

Ya Baais

The Resurrector

One who recites this name will gain the fear of Allah.
14.

Ya Baqi

The Everlasting

One who recites this name 100 times before sunrise will be saved from all disasters.
15.

Ya Barr

The Source of all Goodness

One who recites this name for his child, the child will be free from misfortune.
16.

Ya Basir

The All Seeing

One who recites this name 100 times after Friday Prayers (Namaz) will get the esteem in the eyes of others
17.

Ya Basit

The Expander

One who recites this name 10 times after morning Prayers (Namaz) with open hands will get wealth.
18.

Ya Fattah

The Opener

One who recites this name will face the victory.
19.

Ya Ghaffar

The Forgiver

One who recites this name, his sins will be forgiven.
20.

Ya Ghafur

The All Forgiving

Recitation of this name helps in healing from headache, Fever & depression.














Name

Meaning

Benifits
21.

Ya Ghani

The Self Sufficient

One who recites this name will be contented and not covetous.
22.

Ya Hadi

The Guide

One who recites this name frequently will gain spiritual knowledge.
23.

Ya Hafiz

The preserver

One who recites this name 16 times each day will be protected against calamities.
24.

Ya Hakam

The Judge

One who recites this name frequently at night, many secrets will be revealed to him / her.
25.

Ya Hakim

The Wise

One who recites this name continuously will prevent him / her from the difficulties in work.
26.

Ya Halim

The Forbearing One

Write this name on the piece of paper and put it where the seeds are sown, this will prevent from any disaster & calamity.
27.

Ya Hamid

The Praiseworthy

One who recites this name will be loved and praised
28.

Ya Haqq

The Truth

One who recites this name will get his lost thing.
29.

Ya Hasib

The Reckoner

One who starts reciting this name 70 times beginning Thursday for seven days and nights and at the 71st time recites "Habiyallah ul Hasib" will be free of fears from robbery & Jealousy.
30.

Ya Hayy

The Alive

One who recites this name will have long life.
31.

Ya Jaame

The Gatherer

One who recites this name will find lost things.
32.

Ya Jabbar

The Compeller

Recitation of this name helps to prevent from violence, severity or hardness.
33.

Ya Jalil

The Sublime One

One who writes this name on a piece of paper with musk and saffron, washes it, and drinks the water from a ceramic container made of earth, will be revered among men.
34.

Ya Kabir

The Most Great

One who recites this name 100 times will get esteem.
35.

Ya Karim

The Generous One

One who recites this name will have esteem in this world.
36.

Ya Khabir

The Aware

One who recites this name will be quickly freed from the bad habit.
37.

Ya Khafid

The Abaser

Recitation of this name, 70,000 times in gathering after fasting for 3 days will be safeguarded from enemy.
38.

Ya Khaliq

The Creator

Recitation of this name at night will create an angel.
39.

Ya Bari

The Evolver

Recitation of each 21 times will help women during child birth.
40.

Ya Musawwir

The Fashioner








Name

Meaning

Benifits
41.

Ya Latif

The Subtle One

One who recites this name 100 times after performing two rakats of Namaz will gets all his desires fulfilled.
42.

Ya Majeed

The Noble

One who recites this name, his heart will be enlightened.
43.

Ya Majid

The Most Glorious One

One who recites this name will gain glory.
44.

Ya Malik

The Sovereign Lord

One who recites this name frequently will be respected and treated accordingly by others.
45.

Ya Malik-Al-Mulk

The Eternal Owner of Sovereignty

One who recites this name will get esteem.
46.

Ya Maani

The Preventer

One who recites this name will have a good family life.
47.

Ya Matin

The Firm One

One who recites this name will be freed from any troubles.
48.

Ya Muakhkhir

The Delayer

Reciting this name 100 times helps to love only Allah.
49.

Ya Mubdi

The Originator

Recitation of this name on pregnant woman will prevent her from abortion.
50.

Ya Mughni

The Enricher

One who recites this name 10 times for 10 Fridays will become self sufficient.
51.

Ya Muhaymin

The Protector

One who recites this name with complete ablution, their inner being will be luminous
52.

Ya Muhsi

The Reckoner

One who recites this name 1000 times will have easiness on the judgment day.
53.

Ya Muhyi

The giver of life

One who recites this name will be helped in heavy burden.
54.

Ya Murid

The Restorer

Recitation of this name 70 times will helpful in safe return of the missing person.
55.

Ya Muizz

The Honorer

Reciting 140 times after isha prayer will help in attaining dignity in the eyes of others.
56.

Ya Mujib

The Responsive

Recitation of this name will fulfill appeals.
57.

Ya Mumin

The Guardian of Faith

One who recites this name will be free from any harm.
58.

Ya Mumit

The Creator of Death

One who recites this name will be prevented from enemy.
59.

Ya Muntaqim

The Avenger

One who recites this name frequently will be victorious against his enemies.
60.

Ya Muqaddim

The Expediter

Recitation of this name is helpful in the battlefield





Name

Meaning

Benifits
61.

Ya Muqit

The Maintainer

One who recites this name on a glass of water and gives this water to bad mannered child, it will help the child in attaining good manners.
62.

Ya Muqsit

The Equitable

One who recites this name will be free from the harm of the devil.
63.

Ya Muqtadir

The Powerful

Recitation of this name helps to know the truth.
64.

Ya Mutaali

The Most Exalted

One who recites this name frequently will gain the benevolence of Allah.
65.

Ya Mutakabbir

The Majestic

Recitation of this name before having intercourse with wife will blessed with righteous child.
66.

Ya Muzill

The Dishonorer

One who recites this name 75 times will be prevented from jealousy.
67.

Ya Naafi

The Propitious

One who recites this name continuously for four days will be prevented from any harm.
68.

Ya Nur

The Light

One who recite this name will have inner light.
69.

Ya Qabiz

The Constrictor

One who writes this name on 50 pieces of food (fruit, bread, etc) for 40 days will receive ample sustenance.
70.

Ya Qadir

The Able

Recitation of this name helps in fulfilling ones desires.
71.

Ya Qahhar

The subduer

One who recites this name will be made free from the attractions of the world and gain inner peace.
72.

Ya Qawi

The most Strong

One who recites this name with the intention of not being harmed, will be safe from his enemy.
73.

Ya Qayyum

The Self Subsisting

One who recites this name will not fall into inadvertency.
74.

Ya Quddus

The Holy

One who recites 100 times every day will be free from anxiety.
75.

Ya Raafi

The Exalter

Reciting this name 100 times during day and night will make the person higher and rich.
76.

Ya Rahim

The Merciful

One who recites this name seven times will be under Allahs protection.
77.

Ya Raqib

The Watchful

One who recites this name seven times will be under Allahs protection.
78.

Ya Rashid

The Guide to the Right Path

One who recites this name 1000 times between Maghrib and Isha Namaz will be safe from troubles.
79.

Ya Rauf

The Compassionate

Recitation of this name gives the blessing of Allah.
80.

Ya Razzaq

The Provider

One who recites this name will be provided with sustenance from Allah.







Name

Meaning

Benifits
81.

Ya Sabur

The Patient

One who recites this name 3000 times will be rescued from any difficulty.
82.

Ya Salaam

The Source of Peace

One who recites this name 160 times to a sick person will regain health.
82.

Ya Samd

The Eternal

One who recites this name frequently will be helped in need.
84.

Ya Samii

The Al Hearing

One who recites this name 100 times without speaking to anyone on Thursday after the Zuhr prayer, Allah will bestow on him / her any desire.
85.

Ya Shaahid

The Witness

One who recites this name will get obedient child.
86.

Ya Shakur

The Appreciative

Recitation of 41 times will helps in healing from depression.
87.

Ya Tawwab

The Acceptor of Repentance

One who recites this name frequently, his repentance will be accepted.
88.

Ya Waali

The Governor

One who recites this name and breathes it into his house, his house will be free from danger.
89.

Ya Wali

The Protecting Friend

One who recites this name will be the protected one
90.

Ya Wadud

The loving

Reciting this name 1000 times on food before eating will help in making compromise between two persons.
91.

Ya Wahhab

The Bestower

One who recites this name 100 times after two rakats of Namaz will get all needs fulfilled.
92.

Ya Wahid

The Unique

One who recites this name alone and in a quiet place will be free from fear and delusion.
93.

Ya Wajid

The Finder

One who recites this name will have richness of heart.
94.

Ya Wakil

The Trustee

One who recites this name will have long life.
95.

Ya Warris

The Supreme Inheritor

One who recites this name will have long life.
96.

Ya Wasi

The All Embracing

Recitation of this name will eradicate poverty.
97.

Ya Zaahir

The Manifest

One who recites this name 15 times after Friday prayer, will get divine light in his heart.
98.

Ya Zaarr

The Distresser

----------

